
Help, Finding a final year project idea - zero_minus
This is my last year of software engineering, and I can&#x27;t find a good idea to work on, I am looking for an idea the area of Machine learning, Deep Learning, User Experience, natural language processing, computer vision, E-commerce
======
austincheney
Pick an idea that is highly demanded and poorly executed. For example I have
just stumbled on how to perform complete user experience test automation in
the browser without plugins or dependencies and may spin this off into a side
project.

